# Beekeeping courses



## shmiusa (Oct 29, 2012)

I am going to be in Boston (Shrewsbury, MA) around June/July and want to attend some classes and also meet with local beekeepers/apiaries. Any suggestions? thanks, Shankar


----------



## Towers9 (Apr 20, 2012)

We have local bee clubs here (Worcester county, Middlesex county) and you can attend one of the outdoor meetings. Please send me an email [email protected]


----------



## shmiusa (Oct 29, 2012)

Great thanks..will get back to you.


----------

